# Crate or Car Harness?



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Hubby & I are finally taking a honeymoon. (YAY!)
Odin is headed to Grandma's house for the week. However, he's never been in a car without someone in the back seat with him.
He's cool with being in a car, just gets car sick, so we gravol him. 

He's crate trained, so we have two options: He either goes in his crate in the back of the SUV, or we pick up a harness and he goes alone in the backseat.

Which option is better?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dogs do better with car sickness when they can see their surroundings.
If your crate is one of the wire ones then it should be fine. Make sure you don't feed before the trip. Give water and a ginger cookie or two before you start your trip.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Also if he will suck an ice cube -this really helps 

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Baby boy rides with a harness on the back seat... Sam's place. 

He has the whole bench but the buckle limits him to passenger side mostly. Loves to stick his head out the window... speed and weather permitting.
Personally, I'm not really comfortable with the idea of a loose dog in the car. Hence the harness.


Sam did get sick two or three times, by the time we safely pulled over, he ended up hoovering up what he threw up. Well, most of it.
Bumpy roads, many turns seemed to be a problem at the beginning. Highway was no problem, he falls asleep.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i have a 2 seat 350z and i have race seats and harness's, the bar that the harness's are attatched to has a 4' leash that i hook to his ezdog walking harness..he just sits there or lays there...he's fine now. took about 3 car rides...
it's loud, has no cats, straight test pipes, cat back exhaust, header....bla bla bla...so it's loud and bumpy!!!!

good luck


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Harness & Pumpkin do not work well together. We have tried a couple, and they have all been a disaster. We crate. P doesn't mind, because she knows the crate means either birds (training) or a fun, family trip  In the past, we always gave our dogs who get car sick a 1/2-1 dramamine tab (vet ok'd). The tabs work well, makes 'em drowsy, if some of the natural soothers don't work/vet gives the o.k. Have a great honeymoon!!!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

you'll find a happy medium i bet!

he HATED my car the first 3 rides, i was really worried cuz the Z is my Daily and Only Driver......


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

The car sick part doesn't worry me at all, if he's got his gravol, he's a happy camper.  

It's just what form of transportation will be safer/easier/best for him that I am concerned about. 
My biggest fear is him trying to struggle with the harness and hurting himself, or getting loose and then being a nut bar in the car for Grandma! :-\


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

he shouldn't be able to get out of the harness...
there is no way aside from breaking the thing that laszlo could get out of that puppy! plus it has neoprene on it so it doesn't chafe his tender belly!! lol!!!!

it came with a seat belt attatchment but i don't have "those" kinds of belts anymore..... :

i hate putting him the "box" for anything, he hates it!!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never tried a car harness on my two Vs. I imagine Sophie would just whine the whole time while strapped in it but the little one probably won't care. She can ride in crate, no crate, little spot on a seat, bed, blanket, even on plain cold leather seats. Nothing bothers hers. I definitely prefer crate for their safety but can't put one in my sedan.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

after the 4' leash is looped on the bar it leaves not too much room for him to move. he can stand or lay. He can put his paws on the console which he won't! and he can put his head out the window but i won't let him put his paws on the door.
those are the rules.
Oh and it's a 6 speed that has an aftermarket clutch/flywheel so he gets jerked around sometimes on hard shifts......whoops!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I crate Ruby in the boot (trunk), she seems to be happier there and just beds down on her mat, plus we don't get ginner hairs all over the upholstery. She goes in a harness if she's travelling in the wife's car though as the boot isn't big enough.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Sammy rides in a wire crate with a soft pillow to lie on and a bully stick to gnaw. 
I'm hoping someday she can sit on a seat, but right now, she'd rather be in my lap, so the crate is much safer.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

On short trips to our walking areas, mine have free reign of the car. No harness, no crate, just two, or three depending, dogs hanging out the window with their ears and jowels flapping in the wind.... 

On a trip where we are going to exceed 60kph, then I throw them in a harness and clip them into a seat belt anchor.


----------

